# Some MONSTER TROUT and solid boxes! Pic heavy



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The last two weeks the fishing has been pretty dang good when the weather will allow us to get on the water. Wading with croaker has been the most consistent for catching big trout and numbers. Talking about BIG trout, we have released over 20 trophy trout during this timeframe. The biggest trout over the last two weeks went almost 31â€ and over 9.5lbs!

We did have one group wade with lures for a couple days during this timeframe. They did really well one day and it was a grind the next since the winds really picked up.

Drifting has been able to hold its own on the days the winds not howling. With all the storms around each day, the wind has been changing a lot throughout the day and keeping the middle of the bay pretty dirty.

We have a few openings coming up for those interested in getting in on the action!

JUNE 29
July 2, 3, 5, 6, 9, 10, 11 & 16
To book or get more details, contact Daniel:
979-240-5312 call or text, please leave voicemail if no answer so someone can call you back
[email protected] 
www.run-n-gunadventures.com

Hope you enjoy the pictures and we look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

